

Techcrunch video project: Elevator Pitches - garbowza
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/04/introducing-a-new-techcrunch-video-project-elevator-pitches/

======
edw519
We like to complain about Techcrunch around here, but every once in a while, a
real gem comes along...

This is a great idea! Even if you never produce or distribute your video,
imagine the progress you'll make anyway.

<Plans night in front of medicine cabinet with stop watch.>

